# Solved: Web browsers (both IE 8 and Firefox) won't load or load extremely slow



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

I run both IE 8 and Firefox on my Dell Dimension system. I'm having problems now with both browsers taking forever to load. This may be a virus or network problem. IE 8 just loaded now after 15 minutes (exactly - I timed it). 

Details: 
- Once it's loaded once, both browsers load in normal amounts of time. 
- I haven't downloaded any new add-ons lately unless one browser or the other installed one in the background. 
- The problem just started today after a reboot. 
- I've also noticed that my network icon in the taskbar doesn't show up anymore when I first boot but by the time IE opens, it has showed up. 
- Using ipconfig, I did determine that I am on the network and connected immediately after boot up (router also shows me connected immediately). 
- I've tried running IE from the command line with iexplore.exe -extoff. It didn't make any difference. I don't know if this works with IE 8 though. 
- When I click to open either web browser, the process shows up right away in Task Manager and remains. 
- I have all the latest updates to both browsers that I know of.
- I've run a complete system scan with McAfee (fully updated as of today.)

Now I've run out of ideas on what to try. I appreciate any help!

Thanks!
Alec


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi AlecWS, did you try firefox in safemode to see if it starts up quicker. If firefox starts quicker then disable the addons one by one till you find the culprit. Also here is the firefox preloader http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Browser-Tweak/Firefox-Preloader.shtml which helps firefox start up faster. Firefox starts in about 30 seconds on my computer since I started using it.You can install ccleaner from here http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/ uncheck the registry items first and then run it. You can also do the same thing with the addons in IE8. Try resetting IE8 by clicking on tools> internet options>advanced>select reset button on reset internet explorer settings. You might also download Malwarebytes antimalware 1.44 from here http://www.filehippo.com/download_malwarebytes_anti_malware/ update it and run a scan with it. Do the same with superantispyware 4.34 from here http://www.filehippo.com/download_superantispyware/ update it and run a scan with it. These are good free programs to keep and run a scan with every weeek or so. Hope this helps you out some.


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas boo5790. Here's what I did and what I found... In summary, though, nothing worked.

- I run ccleaner on a regular basis already. I ran it again. No affect. Nothing unusual.
- I installed MalwareBytes and updated to latest database and ran it. Found 10 adware.popcap and 2 trojan.agent. Used it to remove them. No affect on my particular problem.
- I installed Super AntiSpyware and updated to latest library. Ran it and it found nothing.
- Tried running both browsers in safe mode. Tried reseting both. No affect.

In other news, I've found that the time it take so open IE or Firefox is related to the time from boot not from the time I clicked to open either of them. Nearly exactly 15 minutes after I reboot, my network icon returns to my system tray and whatever browser I've chosen opens and runs normally. I'm completely mystified.

Would there be any use in running any of the above programs again or can we trust them to find and remove everything on the first run? MB takes over an hour to run on my system. SAS takes 45 min.

Thanks for the ideas already and I'll gladly welcome any more ideas!

Alec


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Alec, you I am assuming you are using xp, you can go into safe mode and select last known good configuration. Also you can run the system file checker, click on run and type or paste this into the box sfc /scannow, note the space between the c and the slash. You will likely need your xp cd for this. You can also run the chkdsk. Click start>my computer>right click the c:drive>properties>tools>select check now under error checking>put a check in both boxes and click start>ok>reboot the computer and let it do its thing. If none of these work then I would install hijack this and run a scan with it and paste it in your thread then click on the report button and ask a moderator to move your thread to the malware removal and hijack this forum. Your computer could still be infected. You could also have to many items running during the startup which would be a reason for taking that long to boot up.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi Alex,

What is your Anti-Virus Software? Have you updated your definitions for the program? Have you updated the program within the last six months? You should update your Anti-Virus definitions and if your anti-virus program is more than six months old, run the option to update the program.

You would want to do a Full System Scan after the program and definition updates. If your Anti-Virus software has the option for a Boot Time Scan, do that after updating. Put the scans on "Full" and give yourself about 1-2 and a half hours for the scan to do it's job.

If you have no Anti-Virus Software, or what you have on your system is more than six months old:

1.) I would recommend completely uninstalling ALL and any versions of Norton, Symantic, AVG, Panda, any competing Anti-Virus Sotware from Add/Remove programs.

2.) I would recommend Avast Free Anti-Virus 5.0. But make sure all competing AV programs are removed first. You can get the program from www.avast.com

3.) Follow the prompts for downloading and installing. After the install, you will see a "Virus Database has been updated message" box. Wait about 30 seconds

4.) Open Avast from the desktop, click on "Maintenance" and Registration. Complete the form and click submit. You will get a license key automatically and 12 months of protection.

5.) When your key is about to expire, you will get a notice, just repeat step 5, to get another 12 months of protection.

Jack


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

I use McAfee virus software. It's constantly updated. I ran a full scan already on this computer and it's not finding anything.

Any other ideas?

Thanks,
Alec


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

sfc /scannow returns the error "Windows File Protecton could not initiate a scan of protected system files. The specific error code is 0x000006ba [The RPC server is unavailable.]."

I've already tried chkdsk and it didn't find anything.

I did however find out that in Safe Mode with Networking, my browsers work just fine. Odd, huh?

Any other ideas?

I think I'm going to try running MB in safe mode and then possibly try HijackThis.

Thanks,
Alec


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> you can go into safe mode and select last known good configuration


In actuality, you can *not* do that, because booting to safe mode wipes out the last non safe mode successful boot.

Ideas: 
Tell us the version of Windows [ xp, vista, etc ], version of that, service pack; if 32 bit or 64 bit

Tell us the brand, model & model # of your router.

Tell us when the problem began; date helpful. More importantly, what changed? 


> - The problem just started today after a reboot.


Are you having the problem with only one computer, or with multiple computers on your LAN? 
From that which you have written in this thread and the thread in the malware removal forum, it seemed to me that your description was of multiple computers on a LAN.

Tell us which computers connect via ethernet & which connect wirelessly.

Please tell us which firewall is on each computer. 


> I use McAfee virus software.


Only McAfee AV, or McAfee AV as part of a suite? 
If part of a suite, open said suite. Go to about or help > about
Which version of the Firewall, please?

Please verify that you have the *exact* quote regarding Windows File Protection and 0x000006ba

Check your Windows update history and tell us which, if any updates were applied within the 24 hours prior to the onset of the issue.

Also, please tell us of any failed / unsuccessful updates within 72 hours of the onset of the problem.



> I run ccleaner on a regular basis already.


Which version of CC? 
What do you direct CC to do? Specifically, do you ask it to clean the registry? 
http://www.ccleaner.com/features 


> Registry Cleaning:


I do *not* suggest that you use any tool / program / utility to clean the registry.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

BTW, AlecWS: 
Hello & Welcome to Tech Guy Forum. 
Although this article refers to Windows 2000, it might help you. 
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=296241

It might be evidence that your computer has malware. Please do not use any malware removal tools without the guidance of a TGF member with a shield. See stickies in the malware removal forum.

It could also be, simply, that Windows is corrupt or the HDD hard disk drive is having problems. If this your Dell computer, run Dell's HDD diags.

Information on XP's rec con. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058

Also, boot to your, if the computer is running XP, Windows XP CD and, in the recovery console, run: 
chkdsk /r

Then, when back in Windows, & this may take an hour
start > run 
type: eventvwr.exe
OK
maximize scrreen

On the left, left click on "system"
On the right, look for winlogon as the event. 
Open said event. Left click the button / icon with 2 pieces of paper. 
Paste into notepad, or return to this thread and post the results.

If winlogon isn't in system, check "applications"

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> I did however find out that in Safe Mode with Networking, my browsers work just fine. Odd, huh?


No, not at all. That means that *probably* some program running on the computer in question is causing the tardiness.

When your booted to SM / N, did you start IE in IE's normal mode, or IE's no add ons mode?

Did you start FF in FF's normal mode or FF's safe mode?

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm running Win XP. Sorry I left that out earlier.

I've tried restoring last known config and it didn't do any good.

The problem showed up a couple days ago. Actually the same day I first posted. Becuase it's related to the time from reboot to the time I open a web browser it could have been happening for quite a while. I usually leave my computer running all the time and frequently only reboot when I notice a slow down or change a system config, run chkdsk, etc which usually is just before I go to bed. In toerh words, my computer sits all night after a reboot before I even try the web browser so this could have been happening for quite a while without me knowing. I don't think it has though.

I run several computers through my router and none of the others have had any issues. It's Dell TrueMobile router from about 2004 timeframe. Dunno the exact info. I don't run a firewall on the computer with the issues. I only use McAfee Enterprise 7.1 (an older version) for virus scans, etc. I run McAfee SecurityCenter on my laptop which connects wirelessly to the same router. My roommate runs Stopzilla and he's wired directly to the network and has no issues. Once again, I don't think it's a router/network issue.

I can't duplicate the sfc error since I just tried to run it in regular Windows mode and it's working. (Before when I got that erro which I believe I quoted exactly, it was in safe mode.)

I have the latest version of CC and, yes, I do use it to clean my registry quite often. I don't usually remove anything I don't recognize though.

How do I get a list of my updates? I don't think I've had any errors when I installed any recently. I usually let Windows automatically download updates and then I run them. I've rarely had reason to not run any downloaded update though. Last update was probably earlier this week or late last week.

Thanks for the input!
Alec


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

I've tried both browsers in normal and browser safe modes to no avail. When I was running in Windows Safe Mode I only ran IE in normal mode and it worked.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Did you reset IE, as boo suggested?



> I've tried restoring last known config and it didn't do any good.


As I noted above, "In actuality, you can not do that, because booting to safe mode wipes out the last non safe mode successful boot. "

What is the start point for the 15 minutes?



> I don't run a firewall on the computer with the issues


Is the Windows FW off?

Which XP Pro? 
Please answer all of the questions I asked.

Time for you to learn about clean boot troubleshooting.

start > run
type: msconfig
OK
The system configuration utility will open. 
The following assumes the SCU is in "normal startup".
Services tab > "hide microsoft services"; *then* "hide all"
Startup tab > "disable all"
OK
Restart.

If the SCU is in selective startup, click on each tab and note, specifically, which items are checked & which are unchecked. Do *not* rely on "the first 5 are checked", the last 3 are unchecked. *Sometimes*, the order changes. Don't ask me. I wasn't in the meeting.

Report the results.

You can educate yourself here. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308041

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> I can't duplicate the sfc error since I just tried to run it in regular Windows mode and it's working. (Before when I got that erro which I believe I quoted exactly, it was in safe mode.)


*THAT* is very important information.

*Many* services do not run in safe mode.

We are brilliant, but not clairvoyant.

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

I did reset IE as boo suggested. No affect.

XP SP3 fully updated from MS update.

I've used msconfig many times to disable startup programs and I think I have a pretty clean startup with mostly all stuff I recognize.

Can you tell from the HiJackThis log what all services, etc I'm running? I'll be typing all night to tell you all the stuff I've got turned on and off in msconfig. It's definitely in selective startup mode now.

Currently running chkdsk /r 73% complete.

Thanks!
Alec


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> How do I get a list of my updates?


They are stored on your computer.

Using IE, go to www.microsoft.com/updates > Microsoft updates
On the left, left click on view update history

OR, you can use this tool.  http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wul.html

My intent is to *not* be rude, Alec, because it is, after all *your* computer. But registry cleaning can cause a wide variety of problems, and might have caused your problem. Might be some other cause.



> It's Dell TrueMobile router from about 2004 timeframe.


That's a start.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> Can you tell from the HiJackThis log what all services, etc I'm running? I'll be typing all night to tell you all the stuff I've got turned on and off in msconfig. It's definitely in selective startup mode now.
> 
> No, the HJT log does NOT list everything that is running. If it did, it would be the only tool needed to find problems.
> 
> Currently running chkdsk /r 73% complete.


There are 5 steps to chkdsk /r when run from the rec con.

I don't need the list. The list is for you. Please read the article about clean boot troubleshooting. 
For your benefit, not mine. 

*Because*, after you have done as I suggested, if performance is as desired, with only Microsoft services running; that is, nothing on the startup tab checked, and on the services tab, after hiding the Microsoft services, disable the others, we can probably find the culprit.

If you are unwilling to follow the steps I have described, I will gladly step aside.

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

RF, I'm trying not to be a pain in the butt. I do have a pretty good understanding of how my PC works and what its doing. I tend to hyperoptimize nearly everything. I don't normally mess around with my registery on my own though becuase I don't understand it. With that said, when chkdsk /r is finally done running, if that doesn't fix it, I'll try what you said regarding disabling everything via msconfig. Believe it or not, I have already explored this route but I'm willing to walk through it again on the chance (not unlikely) that I missed something.

Currently, chkdsk /r is at 63% (down form 73% so probably on the 5th step.)

Thanks,
Alec


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Look at C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore\DataStore.edb 

In Vista, the update file is c:\windows\software distribution\reportingevents.log 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> when chkdsk /r is finally done running, if that doesn't fix it,


Please provide the report after chkdsk /r has run. The intent is *not* [ necessarily ] for chkdsk to fix your issue; rather to tell us about the status of the file structure.

HDD diags will tell us somethings about the HDD.



> Believe it or not, I have already explored this route but I'm willing to walk through it again on the chance (not unlikely) that I missed something.


*What* steps did you follow?

As noted above, We are brilliant, but not clairvoyant.

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what HDD diags to run or where to find them. Please advise on that. The only HDD diags I've ever run have essentially been chkdsk.

CHKDSK finished says:
CHKDSK found and fixed one or more errors on the volume. plus disk info. I assume I'll find the status info you're looking for in the event viewer????

One of the first things I did, was clear out all items msconfig that I did not recognize as having been there for a very long time in both the services and startup tabs.

Thanks,
Alec


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh what fun this will be... I've got the event log open with the info from Winlogon but of course I can't get on the internet from that computer for 15 minutes. I can try and transcribe it here??? Or better yet, here's the pieces that seem abnormal. All sections completed successfully with the following messages:

During checking file system on \DosDevices\C: I got the following messages.
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
Cleaning up 8 unused index entries from index $SII of fil 0x9.
Cleaning up 8 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 8 unsed security descriptors.

Usnjournal verified fine
File data verified fine.

0k in bad sectors

Any of that help you?

Thanks,
Alec


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

How do I open a .edb file?

Thanks


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

K got web access now so here's the log from WinLogOn

Checking file system on \DosDevices\C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
Cleaning up 8 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 8 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 8 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
Free space verification is complete.
117145979 KB total disk space.
75383888 KB in 92995 files.
35936 KB in 6980 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
231407 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
41494748 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
29286494 total allocation units on disk.
10373687 allocation units available on disk.
Internal Info:
c0 4a 02 00 93 86 01 00 f4 22 02 00 00 00 00 00 .J......."......
f9 08 00 00 02 00 00 00 8e 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
38 50 e1 04 00 00 00 00 b8 15 e2 5e 00 00 00 00 8P.........^....
b0 45 71 0c 00 00 00 00 80 c5 e1 4f 06 00 00 00 .Eq........O....
b4 73 5d 54 03 00 00 00 d8 7f 55 16 0a 00 00 00 .s]T......U.....
99 9e 36 00 00 00 00 00 43 6b 01 00 00 00 00 00 ..6.....Ck......
00 40 11 f9 11 00 00 00 44 1b 00 00 00 00 00 00 [email protected]
　
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's another very suspiscous log item:

The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( gupdate1c9cbcf1d15e414 ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Last update for WinXP was 2/24
Update for Windows XP (KB976662) and Update for Windows XP (KB979306). All updates succeeded.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> How do I open a .edb file?


Right click > open with > select notepad



> The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( gupdate1c9cbcf1d15e414 ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.


What was the computer doing when that error was reported? Booted to safe mode, might not matter.

gupdate = Google Updater
http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=0&eventno=9402&source=gupdate&phase=1

Was chkdsk /r run from the recovery console? 
The log, I think, is ok.

I suggest that you proceed with clean boot troubleshooting.

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Tried to open the edb with Notepad. It hung.

It's reported that gupdate error twice now since I rebooted (not safe mode.) Not sure why since I have google updates all disabled in msconfig so it shouldnt auto run.

Ran chkdsk from recovery console. Booted to CD etc...

Will try clean boot and see how that works...


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

First trying with no startup items. Next I'll try after disabling services.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

disabling something using the system config utility does *not* insure that the item will not run.



> First trying with no startup items. Next I'll try after disabling services.


Well, you can do that, but because some entities have entries in *both* the startup & services tabs, you *probably* will have an incomplete disabling, which won't give you an accurate indication of that which is running and that which is not running; thus you won't know for certain which item causes the problem.

I suggest that *after you follow my instructions*, if the IE issue is resolved, with only Microsoft services running and, ideally, nothing on the startup tab engaged, you return to the SCU, on services, enable those from program or vendor XYZ; *and* on the startup tab, enable items from program or vendor XYZ.

Best of success.

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Disabling all startup items didn't work. Perhaps you're right. Now I'm disabling all Services items but the computer is currently hanging at that.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

You might want to try uninstalling Google updater, then re-installing it. 
Use Revo Uninstaler
See #3 at http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/818048-uninstall.html

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> Disabling all startup items didn't work. Perhaps you're right. Now I'm disabling all Services items but the computer is currently hanging at that.


Boot to safe mode. Then, make the adjustments in the SCU.

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

I was wondering about that myself. I'll try that while in safe mode and removing the Services items.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

:up:

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Google Update isn't showing up to be uninstalled in RUP. Any ideas? I'm not familiar with the software.


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm curious as to why both Google Update Service and Google Updater Service show up in my Services tab in msconfig.


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, something appears to have worked in disabling all those services. IE is opening okay at boot up now and so is Firefox. I'm re-enabling stuff now to see what it was.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> I'm curious as to why both Google Update Service and Google Updater Service show up in my Services tab in msconfig.


Because they are 2 different services. 
start > run
services.msc
OK
Maximize screen.



> Google Update isn't showing up to be uninstalled in RUP. Any ideas? I'm not familiar with the software.


Which Google entries are there? 
Check with Google support for uninstall information. 



> Well, something appears to have worked in disabling all those services. IE is opening okay at boot up now and so is Firefox. I'm re-enabling stuff now to see what it was.


Keep us posted as to progress. 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Use your favorite search engine to find help on google updater & google pack. 
Suggested search string: google updater site:google.com

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I've worked past the main issue of this thread. Should I close it now and start another for the Google questions?

Here's the deal on Google Updater...
The only Google programs I have installed are Picasa and Google Earth. I also use Gmail but I don't think it installs a client of any sort. Google's website at http://www.google.com/support/pack/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=30252 says there should be Start menu and Add/Remove programs entries for Google updater but they aren't on my computer. It also says there should be a directory inside Program Files/Google called Google Updater that also doesn't exist. It makes me wonder if I've already uninstalled it at some time but it didn't remove the service from msconfig.

The Google Update service seems to be a part of Google Earth or any Google software on the other hand (not stand alone like Google Updater seems to be.)

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Alec


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

*What's the word on clean boot troubleshooting?*

I don't use Google Pack, so I am unable to help you with that program. I think you'll find information at Google. 
See previous suggestion.

Also, information here. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/GoogleUpdate.exe-25026.html

Also, please read http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/Cat-G.html 
Note that some googleupdater.exe entries can be added by malware. Might be your problem.

None of the information I have provided in this post or any other post to this thread is intended to assist you in malware removal. Please refer to advice given in the malware removal forum, for the thread you started there.

RF123

Addendum: "advanced" does not equal "knows everything"


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your help rf. Clean boot troubleshooting certainly worked and helped me isolate the problem. I'm marking this thread as 'solved' now.

Thanks!
Alec


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear AlecWS:
Care to share? 

Thanks for letting the forum know that your issue is resolved. 

Thanks for marking your thread as solved. 

RF123


----------



## AlecWS (Mar 5, 2010)

Oops, sorry, thought I'd already posted it but I guess not. It appears to have been the LexBce Server service that was causing all the issues. I use a networked Dell printer on another computer and for a long time I'd had the print spooler disabled on this computer because I never printed from here. Anyway, I turned it on a couple weeks ago to print something and this service must have started with it.

Since then I've looked at a couple other threads where people had the same issue.

Thanks,
Alec


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear Alec: 
Thanks for sharing your solution with TGF. :up:

Best of success. 

unsubscribed

RF123


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Just to report,

I had had improvements in the occasional not loading of pages from Firefox 3.5.8 when upgrading to Firefox 3.6. Before upgrading, my cache would often get confused and would not load anything from time to time in 3.5.8 requiring a clearing of it. Now, the "Try Again" message seems to always correct the problem.

Jack


----------

